# Ive been asked to do a slideshow....



## peanut170 (Oct 20, 2010)

For my sons football team since ive been taking pics at the game season. Was wondering if anyone has any ideas for songs to play with it.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2010)

Something clear of copyright.


----------



## ClickAddict (Oct 20, 2010)

If you're going to be selling copies of the slideshow, you could pickup some songs here: Triple Scoop Music : Award-winning music licensing for photographers, videographers and creative professionals!

Just found these guys.  You can search on types of music (They have a sports category)  Songs look to be $60 each, but they seem to bundle them as well.

Like tirediron said.  Keep clear of copyrighted material.  Yeah you might not get caught, but as a photographer, how would you like someone using your photos in their presentations without proper credit/compensation?


----------



## Rosshole (Oct 20, 2010)

Queen, "We are the champions", unless they had a losing season...


----------



## rpm (Oct 20, 2010)

if you're not selling it and its for pure fun or simply giving it out, then you can tread on copyright material...

we are the champions as mentioned is def one....eye of the tiger maybe? 

Red Alert 1 theme! - had to put in it there for kicks lol


----------



## Studio7Four (Oct 20, 2010)

Assuming copyright is not an issue, give a listen to Kenny Chesney's "Boys of Fall".  It's specifically about youth football...


----------

